# OK put your thinking caps on.



## David H (May 12, 2014)

*1.* How long did the Hundred Years War last?


*2.* Which country makes Panama hats?


*3.* From which animal do we get catgut?


*4.* In which month do Russians celebrate the October Revolution?


*5.* What is a camel's hair brush made of?


*6.* What was King George VI's first name?


*7.* The Canary Islands in the Pacific are named after what animal?


*8.* What color is a purple finch?


*9.* Where are Chinese gooseberries from.


*10.* Which seabird has the zoological name Puffinus puffinus?


*11.* From which material are mole-skin trousers made?


*12.* Louis the XVIII (18th) was the most recent king of France, but how many previous kings of France were called Louis?


*13.* How long did the Thirty Years War last?


----------



## AlisonM (May 12, 2014)

OK, here goes.



David H said:


> *1.* How long did the Hundred Years War last?
> 116 years
> 
> *2.* Which country makes Panama hats?
> ...


30 years


----------



## David H (May 12, 2014)

*1. * *116 yrs*

*2.* *Ecudaor*

*3.* *Sheep or Goats*

*4.* *November*

*5.* *Anything but Camel hair* usually horse or squirrel

*6.* *Albert*

*7.* *Dogs* Canine

*8.* *The boys are a very fetching red* Crimson

*9.* *China* New Zealand actually (Kiwi)

*10.* *Puffin* Manx Shearwater

*11.* *Cotton*

*12.* *17* 16 actually. Louis XVII (17th), Prince Royal of France, was the son of King Louis XVI of France and Marie Antoinette. He never reigned as King of France. 

*13.* *30* the only one that didn't have a catch.


Well Done Alison you're a very knowledgeable Lady.


----------



## AlisonM (May 12, 2014)

Many a long night spent playing Trivial Pursuit and a long fascination with history, art and music.  Just don't expect me to get the sports questions right.


----------



## robert@fm (May 12, 2014)

I knew numbers 2 and 6.  The reason that George VI was crowned as George despite being christened Albert was due to a standing request from Queen Victoria that no English king ever be crowned as Albert.


----------

